# Left Hand Drive-Pros and cons



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi
been to motorhome show at newark today,was looking at some second hand hymers,a couple were left hand drive.Never really looked at left hand drive before .What are pros and cons apart from getting used to driving one.Any thoughts ?


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Where are you mostly going to be spending time in the MH??

I spent 10 years living in Germany in a RHD car and only found it a pain when I was on my own going through drive throughs/ticket machines etc

Junctions can be a pain sometimes if your on your own.....

But I never felt the need to have a LHD car out there.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

I went for a LHD because I wanted to tour France and Europe generally, and it has worked really well. Easy driving on the continent and no trouble driving here either. I soon got used to driving near the kerb and as the driving position is high you get a good view over most vehicles so you see what is coming if you want to overtake.
If you are not intending spending more time over there I would not bother.

Bob


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Mostly in uk to be honest,we have a couple of weeks in the summer in France but apart from that its here. But i was just thinking if the layout was right should i let the fact that it is LHD influence the decision.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

alecturn1 said:


> Mostly in uk to be honest,we have a couple of weeks in the summer in France but apart from that its here. But i was just thinking if the layout was right should i let the fact that it is LHD influence the decision.


No....LHD is perfectly fine in the UK especially if you are with someone.


----------



## marco_b (Jul 18, 2008)

We've had a LHD old Hymer for four years now, at first I was a bit concerned that there might be problems. Actually, I think it's an advantage. 
You mainly need RHD when overtaking, so that you can see round the vehicle in front. Our Hymer is so slow that we hardly ever overtake anyway, but in any case you're so high up that you can see over most cars.
But the good thing is in dealing with the width of an A-class. I like being able to see exactly how close I am to the ditch, so that the minor stress of an oncoming vehicle in a narrow country road is lessened. A quick glance over to the offside mirror shows me whether I'm inside the white lines in the middle of the road.
Don't let the LHD put you off - if the van is right for you, then go for it. 

M


----------



## Razzo (May 1, 2005)

I have a RH drive Hymer but do most k's, sorry miles in Europe, but like Marco_b, I find I watch the white line on the right side of the road and not worry too much about the centre. ( I do check with the wing mirror on the centre white line. But you do need a co -pilot for those intersections at 45 degrees and for overtaking. I would choose layout over LH or RH.

Brian


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If most of your mileage will be in the UK then I would strongly suggest that you get a quote for a LHD vehicle. Most, if not all insurers WILL charge more for LHD.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

just use your mirrors more than you may do normally.
Something a lot of drivers do not do anyway.
I am quite comfortable driving RHD abroad.
Towed caravans and MH for over 20 years. LHD or RHD would not worry me. Practice and awareness.
Dave p


----------



## marco_b (Jul 18, 2008)

I haven't found insurance to be more expensive, in fact I don't think my current insurer even asked. 
Breakdown insurance, now that's a different story, especially on an old van in Europe. The break point seems to be at about 17 years old. Last time I tried, the best quote was £400 for two weeks. I didn't bother. Not that that has anything to do with LHD or RHD...


----------



## hommes (Sep 9, 2006)

I have had a LHD for 5 years and mostly it's been fine. I have fitted a right side/back facing camera to help me at junctions. The passenger probably gets the worst of it as they are closer to on coming lorries etc. 
No insurance or breakdown issues with Safeguard.


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

alecturn1 said:


> But i was just thinking if the layout was right should i let the fact that it is LHD influence the decision.


NO,, I have no problem if left or right hand drive,,

Current MH is LHD, 6 tones and 8.5 meters. plus a trailer most of the time

If on my own in this country, its the left hand 35-60 degrees junctions that the only small issue, but a extra mirror on top of the existing one, set correctly, has sorted that

Just had 3 weeks in Scotland and the Lakes, and as what has already been posted, sometimes its easier to position the HM on narrow lanes etc


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Quite happy with my LHD,considering most of my driving was on the continent it suited me although I have driven RHD for the last 12 years abroad.This year being on my own for half of the time it was ideal when coming to tolls or paying for fuel.


----------



## Flossydrop (Sep 20, 2010)

We have a LHD Hymer B544 and we would totally mirror Marco_b's opinions. We bought Hatty with trepidation only for the LHD aspect but it has actually been an advantage. Enjoy !


----------



## Voxdicentis (Apr 1, 2008)

One thing no one has mentioned is that on LHD vehicles the habitation layout is reversed to that of RHD vehicles - only an issue when on a site next to a RHD mh, or UK caravan when you may find your doors face each other; slight privacy issue. 

Also, continental vans often lack an oven and grill, whereas UK vehicles are usually fitted with them. Otherwise I go along with everyone else. I've driven a LHD van for five years now and you soon get used to it. 

Keith.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

We chose ours purely for the internal layout. The fact that it was LHD just made us more determined to travel abroad with it, something we had always spoken about, but never did with the car/caravan.

As a professional driver, I'd say that it is easier driving a LHD here in the UK, than it is driving a RHD on the continent IMHO.  

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We've driven a lot in Europe and the USA, and generally I have no problem 'switching over' mentally, although I did screw up coming out of SanFrancisco airport in a hire car one year, right into the path of a State Trooper on his Harley! No problems, he was very good about it and we were going quite slowly at the time.

Europe is fine, no 'funnies' generally and SWMBO is always with me to pay at tolls etc. The Discovery is like a MH in terms of seat height, you just need to use your mirrors much more to check on cars coming up fast behind you.

Driving with the trailer we have a combined length of about 12metres (trailer is 6.22m plus drawbar and the Discovery is 4.7m) but as it's a drawbar turntable trailer we fare better on sharp corners than centre axles, as we found out this year when we came off the ferry at Hook of Holland and found the level crossing closed. The detour had a very tight turn onto the main road and while we made it OK, a couple behind us had a lot of shunting to do.

LHD MH's may well be cheaper in the UK, might be worth thinking about?

Peter


----------

